# white things AGAIN



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

today the darn white things are back again, what am i doing to get these , added alittle water today because of evapartion, added the plant food and water treatmant but there back again what can i do to stop or kill them with out hurting fish or plants


----------



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

white things?

as in living creature white things?

possibly just copepods, which are harmless, and in fact some smaller fish species will eat them


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

I've got copepods all over the place, and my shrimp go bonkers for them.


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

yes little white living things, hey gtm2007, do you have any pictures of them or can you check mine to see if they look the same. what kind of shrimp do you have? Where can i buy some? Will they do ok im my tank with the live plants and fish that i have? Is there anything special i have to add or do for them?


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

if i cant put shrimp in, i hav some ideas so help me if any of these would work, ok here goes with a few i found
1.......Clown Loach
2.......Plecostomus
would they work or just find some shrimp and what kind


----------



## inkmaker (Jun 10, 2009)

Where are the white things, in the water? on the water surface? on the inside of the glass? Do they move? Jump around? swim? how do they act. Do you have picture?

Charles Harrison


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

ok heres a picture







[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Lil Gashog (Dec 1, 2010)

Kinda looks like very small snails to me,even though im prolly wrong


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

i have no idea i just want them gone, i vacum the gravel, water change everday and still come back 10 times as much as before


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

Looks to me like your snails have been breeding, I had a huge problem with them in the store tanks I cared for. I had to use loaches to control them. Ever since I have tried to keep them out of my tanks since they spawn so fast but I'm sure someone will be able to shed some light on how to have snails without them taking over.


----------



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

yeah those are definitely snails, not copepods

toss in a clown or yo-yo loach and they should eat them up


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

so will my fish and plants be ok if i get a clown loach


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

thanks again for the help im gonna get one tomorrow after work


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

Your fish should get along with the loach just fine. I can't comment about the plants though as I have never had a clown loach in with live plants.


----------



## Lil Gashog (Dec 1, 2010)

OMG i was right!!Thats a first


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

my girlfriend said snails the other day, i looked at them and they are mounted together so i guess there breeding like crazy, should i get rid of them and find another alge eater that dont breed like rabbits lol


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

I know people that let the snails overrun their tank - the snails make great tank cleaners, and their numbers will dwindle as their food source (a dirty tank) is reduced. Or you could go the loach route or (as I did) Assassin snails, though with Assassins it took 6 months for my snails to go away. There's another way - dosing copper - but I would advise against that if you ever want to have inverts like good snails or shrimp, as copper will kill them as well.


----------



## inkmaker (Jun 10, 2009)

The live bearing Malaysian snail is one of the producers of the small maintenance problem snails. It gets into filters and mechanical devices like power heads and stoppes them up.Flubendazole is the only known remedy to remove these snails and any other snail from out aquariums.

Http://www.inkmkr.com/Fish/

has Flubendazole and it works. 

Charles H


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Just remember clown loaches get really big and are really a schooling fish so most tanks are not ideal for them. I think there are other loaches that eat snails though.


----------

